# New drawing ^^



## Sophdraws19 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi, I just finished this Arabian horse study in 6b pencil and charcoal. Don't have much experience in drawing horses or any animals really so any constructive criticism is appreciated. I also put together some progress shots of a portrait I did for an art competition. Tell me what you think!:biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

it looks perfect to me you have a keen eye well done.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Great work on both I could dream of being that good


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You are so talented. Excellent drawings.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

They are great drawings! 

How did the portrait fare in the competition?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Look wonderful to me :biggrin:


----------



## Sophdraws19 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Susan Mulno Hi, sorry for the late reply, haven't been on here in a while! The portrait got me a special merit prize, which I was satisfied with but wished I could have at least placed for 40 hours of work and the fact that it was a children's art competition!


----------

